# Shanks VS Kizaru



## shisuiuchiha5 (Apr 5, 2018)

Location : Marineford

Mindset : Bloodlusted

Who wins and with what difficulty?


----------



## Pirateer (Apr 5, 2018)

Yonko >= admiral, and shanks is hyped as one of the stronger yonkos.

Shanks high(high)/extreme diff


----------



## Ruse (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks high diff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dunno (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks wins with high to very high diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks with the edge. 

Around very high-extremely high difficulty.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 5, 2018)

shanks.

can't accurately gauge the difficulty.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks with extreme diff.


----------



## Luke (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks wins, solid high difficulty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 5, 2018)

Even though Shanks has done fuck all so far his portrayal & relevance in the manga is superior to Kizaru's so I'll give it to him high/extreme difficulty.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Apr 5, 2018)

the is like zero feats for shanks. either extreme diff.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah even though Shanks is featless his relevance in the story and portrayal would give him the win...he might lose his second hand though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magentabeard (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks with mid difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## DoctorLaw (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks, very high to extreme difficulty. Kizaru has one of the single deadliest DFs in the series and he's got the precision (shooting the key) and the reflexes (dueling Rayleigh, dodging WB) to use it pretty well. Shanks on the other hand clashed with WB while he's not being stabbed for the 27th time, and he stopped Akainu from Sanjing Coby like it wasn't a big deal. His presence demoralized nearly everybody. Just his ship. Hype leans in his favor.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks wins without much of a problem in my opinion because the Yonkou have consistently received significantly superior portrayal and Shanks is arguably superior to most of the Yonkou.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Milkydean (Apr 5, 2018)

Currently,Shanks high diff but after we get to know their complete powers,Shanks mid diff.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks high-extreme diff. The only admiral that has a chance to defeat shanks is Akainu.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 5, 2018)

Milkydean said:


> Currently,Shanks high diff but after we get to know their complete powers,Shanks mid diff.


How would us knowing their power change anything? Are you saying that One Piece is governed by quantum physics?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 5, 2018)

Dunno said:


> How would us knowing their power change anything? Are you saying that One Piece is governed by quantum physics?


I guess getting killed in the future by BlackBeard somehow warrants shanks to mid diff an admiral...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Milkydean (Apr 5, 2018)

Dunno said:


> How would us knowing their power change anything? Are you saying that One Piece is governed by quantum physics?


Let me put it in simple way,After they get proper feats,I believe the results of this battle will be Shanks mid diff.IMO Since currently we don't really have any proper feats for either of them I will go with the portrayal and story significance factor.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 5, 2018)

Milkydean said:


> Let me put it in simple way,After they get proper feats,I believe the results of this battle will be Shanks mid diff.IMO Since currently we don't really have any proper feats for either of them I will go with the portrayal and story significance factor.


I suspected as much. I think that you in that case should state that you believe that Shanks mid diffs, since that's what you actually do, and that it's due to portrayal or storytelling practises. I think our consensual worship of feats above everything else is quite dishonest, and quite antithetical to a rational debate, as is the rule regarding "featless characters". But as Gohara would say, this is of course just in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks would defeat Kizaru with mid-diff at most. Significantly better in most abilities that are important

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 5, 2018)

King Itachi said:


> Shanks would defeat Kizaru with mid-diff at most. Significantly better in most abilities that are important



Its an improvement. 

You will ge there eventually.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanks doesn’t have the feats to make people think he would shit on Kizaru, where is this idea coming from? Portrayal has him stronger, but never in the sense that he straight up destroys Kizaru.


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 8, 2018)

Shanks in the high diff range (solid high or high-high).


----------



## Kai (Apr 8, 2018)

Kizaru matches more in line with Ben than he does with Shanks.

Shanks high diffs.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 8, 2018)

IMO out of Kizaru Akainu and Kiji i believe that Kizaru will give Shanks the least bit of trouble. mainly because of his abilities as well as the limitations Oda has placed on him.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 8, 2018)

Either way extreme diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

